# Westen Riding... Snaffle bit, reins in front or behind the curb strap... And why?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Um, well a curb strap on a snaffle is pointless. It is not used the way it was meant to be used when attached to a snaffle.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

the curb strap on a snaffle is simply there to keep the bit from slipping through the horses mouth. At our gymkhana it is manditory if you ride in any snaffle pretty much mine is infront of the reins though because it isnt needed really


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I keep a curb strap on all my snaffles. Though it technically isn't a curb strap because it doesn't apply pressure to the curb area of the horse. The only purpose is to keep the bit from sliding through the horse's mouth during hard turns, or (in my case) breaking/training horses that aren't always so cooperative when asked to turn. I always keep it below the reins because if it is above, then the reins don't slide as well on the ring and I can't feel the horse as well. It should not effect how the bit works, and if it does, then it's hampering training as opposed to being helpful. It's a preventative used for safety reasons, nothing more.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I have recently changed from a curb bit to a three piece snaffle. I use a chin strap and have the reins above like you do. I am not 100% satisfied and am always interested in "better" rigs. Whatever works best that my gelding likes. There are so many choices out there!!


----------

